

"At Least I F***ing Tried" - SparksZilla
http://andysparks.co/

======
SparksZilla
Posted this a minute ago with the whole 'F __*ing' in there not edited and got
pulled from front page. Whoops! Sorry if I offended (not really).

~~~
SparksZilla
Pretty sure I just got taken down again lol

------
rickdangerous1
My sentiment is more extreme. I'd rather die as a failed enterpreneur face
down in the mud with mouthful of kicked in teeth than to live a cozy life as
someone elses employee.

~~~
SparksZilla
Love this.

------
Schwolop
Short and to the point. Keep trying, man.

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks, man. Much appreciated.

